# Canon 600EX-RT and Sekonic L-478DR LiteMaster Pro



## Eldar (Oct 29, 2014)

I am considering getting a light meter, to measure and control my set of 600EX-RT flashes manually. One required function would be the ability to fire off the flashes remotely from the light meter. I know that the Sekonic 478 can do that with PocketWizard, but does anyone know if it can be set up to work directly with the radio control in the 600 speedlite?

If the Seconic does not work, are there other alternatives that will?


----------



## LDS (Oct 29, 2014)

The manual (available here http://www.sekonic.com/downloads/l-478_english.pdf) says it is PocketWizard compatible only - not with any other radio controls.


----------



## InterMurph (Oct 29, 2014)

The Sekonic light meter cannot trigger the Canon flashes via the Canon wireless technology.

The Sekonic can trigger the Canon flashes if the flashes are connected to a PocketWizard trigger, but that sort of defeats the purpose of the Canon wireless system. 

There is a workaround: the Sekonic has a measuring mode called "Cordless flash mode"; this is the icon with only a blue lightning bolt. In this mode, you press the button on the light meter, and it waits up to 30 seconds for a flash. Then you press the button on the master flash unit to trigger the flash. The light meter sees the flash, measures it, and reports the results.

I don't know of a light meter that can trigger the Canon flashes directly.


----------



## TowcesterNews (Oct 29, 2014)

I have both and tend to only use the Sekonic with studio lights. If you use the ST E3 RT you can carry it off the camera and the Speedlites can be triggered that way.

But the Sekonic only communicates with Pocket Wizards


----------



## Maui5150 (Oct 29, 2014)

The question I guess is how many people will use a light meter with 600-EX-RTs.

For the Sekonics, it should not be a big deal, pop out the PW RT module and pop in a Canon, the issue becomes not sure Canon will release one, or if their is a big enough demand for Sekonic to do one.


----------



## LDS (Oct 29, 2014)

Maui5150 said:


> The question I guess is how many people will use a light meter with 600-EX-RTs.


There is interested in using multiple "small" portable strobes especially on location instead of larger albeit portable units - a meter may be useful especially if it also doubles as a full remote control for flash units - you're going to use them in manual mode and be able to change settings from the meter can be really helpful.
If the number of prospect customers is large enough to justify trying to obtain a license from Canon, Nikon, etc. - which may not be free, and maybe not even available - and the R&D and manufacturing expenses of supporting many different standards is another thing.
After all PocketWizard adapters can handle Canon strobes, thereby those interested and willingly to pay for a multiple 600EX setup should have not much issues in getting adapters also - although it results in a more complex setup and troubleshooting if something does not work as expected.


----------



## winglet (Oct 31, 2014)

Simplest solution is to do as InterMurph says, just use the meter in Cordless Flash Mode. Walk the meter up to the model, arm it, pop the flashes and take the reading. You can then change power levels and groupings as desired from the model position with the ST-E3-RT and repeat. Can't really get much easier I think?

But I doubt we'll ever see a dedicated TX module to trigger Canon flashes directly from a Sekonic, and certainly if it did it wouldn't have control beyond triggering...?


----------



## Eldar (Oct 31, 2014)

If you want to do manual control of up to 5 flash groups and they are meters apart, it does take a bit more time. But the benefits of having the built in radios and avoid the PocketWizards outweighs the downside. I may just skip the entire manual ambition and try to make it work with TTL ... but I´m a control freak when it comes to setting up my cameras, so all this automation is a bit against my nature ...


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 31, 2014)

Eldar said:


> If you want to do manual control of up to 5 flash groups and they are meters apart, it does take a bit more time. But the benefits of having the built in radios and avoid the PocketWizards outweighs the downside. I may just skip the entire manual ambition and try to make it work with TTL ... but I´m a control freak when it comes to setting up my cameras, so all this automation is a bit against my nature ...



Don't skip M mode, ETTL is an exercise in frustration when you want complete control and consistency, ETTL is good, but it's strength is differing flash to subject distances, not rim lights, hair lights etc.

Just do what has been suggested, hold the ST-E3-RT in one hand and the Sekonic in the other, use the Sekonic in Cordless Flash Mode and fire the 600's via the ST-E3-RT or a Master 600 in your hand, take the reading and adjust the power levels, then repeat, when you are all set up put your ST-E3-RT or Master 600 back on camera and you are done. Full wireless control, no additional stuff in the way.

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=19412.msg366450#msg366450


----------



## Eldar (Oct 31, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > If you want to do manual control of up to 5 flash groups and they are meters apart, it does take a bit more time. But the benefits of having the built in radios and avoid the PocketWizards outweighs the downside. I may just skip the entire manual ambition and try to make it work with TTL ... but I´m a control freak when it comes to setting up my cameras, so all this automation is a bit against my nature ...
> ...


Yupp, that seems to be the easiest way. I have sent off a request to Sekonic. Maybe we all should and thereby improve their motivation ...


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 31, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Yupp, that seems to be the easiest way. I have sent off a request to Sekonic. Maybe we all should and thereby improve their motivation ...



I suspect LPA have a pretty good legal agreement with Sekonic that would limit other sensors. But even if they didn't I am sure Canon wouldn't be overly interested in making one, besides, even if they did, you'd still need to go to the flash to adjust the power which kind of defeats a lot of the utility, using an ST-E3-RT in your other hand you have the advantage of actually having control over settings as well, the Sekonic PW module doesn't do that.


----------



## msatter (Oct 31, 2014)

With the PW module you have in fact a AC3 available sn screen so you can control the flash from the Sekonic.


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 31, 2014)

msatter said:


> With the PW module you have in fact a AC3 available sn screen so you can control the flash from the Sekonic.



I hadn't noticed that with the new touchscreens, very slick. But does it still have three groups as per the AC3 or can you do per light? I am thinking it is a nice clean way of working my Einsteins with the PW module. If you can adjust per flash like the Cyber Commander can (up to 15 lights) then it looks like a nice piece of kit. If you can't then even for the 600's it is an expensive way of going from five groups to three!


----------



## msatter (Oct 31, 2014)

It can manage three zones exactly as the AC3. If you want 15 speedlites you could go Godox/Cheetah/Neewer flashes and that has a basic controler but totally no support for Sekonic. ;-)


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 31, 2014)

msatter said:


> It can manage three zones exactly as the AC3. If you want 15 speedlites you could go Godox/Cheetah/Neewer flashes and that has a basic controler but totally no support for Sekonic. ;-)



I only said 15 because the Paul C Buff Cyber Commander can control 16 lights individually, it has a flash meter in it too....

The Canon RT system does up to 16 flashes and or controllers in up to five groups. As can a variety of third party Chinese speelite and radio trigger systems. The Phottix Odin II's now have full five group mode, and several firms also have Profoto B1 style crossovers now that integrate with group radio systems too.

It is an exciting time for lighting, like the cowboy early days of digital cameras where a new or heavily improved function comes out nearly every week. To get the best advice for a particular user it really helps to get as much feedback on use and expectations as possible, the combinations of available gear are nearly limitless.

I have the Canon RT and PCB Einsteins but they don't play particularly well together, though I do use them both at the same time often. It seems the Odin II's are the leader in general functionality and radio control.


----------

